# Wtb tongs for pulling logs off pile



## Scott chandler (Feb 17, 2018)

not really sure if they are called skidding tongs but what i want to do is pull logs off pile to ground so i can cut. Some logs are as thick as 24" and all i want to do is pull them. Some old but safe that you connect chain to. Will use tractor to pull


----------



## Woody912 (Feb 17, 2018)

Scott chandler said:


> not really sure if they are called skidding tongs but what i want to do is pull logs off pile to ground so i can cut. Some logs are as thick as 24" and all i want to do is pull them. Some old but safe that you connect chain to. Will use tractor to pull



I got mine for about $50 but tongs work best on certain size of logs and not very darn good on dead wood, particularly if the bark is slipping. Clevis hook on a chain is more reliable if you can get around the log. I have both rigged on a bale spear on my 3 pt


----------



## Scott chandler (Feb 17, 2018)

My dad years ago had a chain with one point piece that you could hit into log best i remember. Doesn't look like it would hold well but i think you could pull log with it. May have been 2 points not sure. Tongs sure would be easier to use some of logs laying on each other make it impossible to get chain around. Is there such a thing that you can hammer into end of log that you can connect a chain to ? Like a large screw with loop ? May be dumb question but just wondering


----------



## Woody912 (Feb 17, 2018)

Scott chandler said:


> My dad years ago had a chain with one point piece that you could hit into log best i remember. Doesn't look like it would hold well but i think you could pull log with it. May have been 2 points not sure. Tongs sure would be easier to use some of logs laying on each other make it impossible to get chain around. Is there such a thing that you can hammer into end of log that you can connect a chain to ? Like a large screw with loop ? May be dumb question but just wondering



I sometimes use my tongs to lift the log so I can get a chain around it. Or use peavey to roll log onto my chain, Portable drill and an eyebolt would get you there. Lots of other solutions I'm sure


----------



## cattoon (Feb 17, 2018)

I have a set that I bought from Northern tools, I cannot rember which set I bought for certain but they are large. They are the roughneck brand and I bought larger than I thought I really needed, I'm glad I did buy the larger size, I have used them pretty hard, I have exceeded the lift capacity on my L2800 Kubota and had to cut the red oak logs into 3 foot lengths to pick them up. I have dragged 8-12 ft pine that was about 28-30" across.


----------



## Woody912 (Feb 17, 2018)

cattoon said:


> I have a set that I bought from Northern tools, I cannot rember which set I bought for certain but they are large. They are the roughneck brand and I bought larger than I thought I really needed, I'm glad I did buy the larger size, I have used them pretty hard, I have exceeded the lift capacity on my L2800 Kubota and had to cut the red oak logs into 3 foot lengths to pick them up. I have dragged 8-12 ft pine that was about 28-30" across.



I don't think you will hurt any of them on a straight pull. The ones that have screw in points will bend the points very easily if you pound them into a hard log


----------



## Cycledude (Feb 17, 2018)

I’ve been using a set of homemade tongs very similar to these for many years, they work very well.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...ogging+tongs.TRS0&_nkw=logging+tongs&_sacat=0


----------



## blades (Feb 19, 2018)

I have what one would call a choke chain Large ring on one end hook on other . I use that more than anything else Have tongs as well but tend to slip ( very large/w fixed points) Do not like to climb on top of a stack to pound points in. I will use a couple very large lag screws for a purchase point to get and end moved to get choker on it. also use big slings in a choker arrangement as well. I can pull or lift using my bucket ( hooks welded in place on top for this purpose or use the three point - garden tractor is enough just to pull log down from top . Course one has to be careful as these are always a pile of pickup sticks if you remember that game. ( difference being a few tenths of an ounce vs several hundred pounds- can do serious damage in the blink of and eye).


----------



## Cycledude (Feb 19, 2018)

With two people tongs are usually my best option, when working alone it gets frustrating sometimes when they come unhooked.

I also use choker chains, I usually choose what to use depending on the circumstances .


----------



## Brad Steele (Apr 21, 2018)

Scott chandler said:


> not really sure if they are called skidding tongs but what i want to do is pull logs off pile to ground so i can cut. Some logs are as thick as 24" and all i want to do is pull them. Some old but safe that you connect chain to. Will use tractor to pull


Down here in the South (Tennessee) their called snaking tongs. I got mine at at a flea market for $20. They open up to pull a 20" log. But if you want new and shiny, look on ebay. There are several different ones on there


----------



## Brad Steele (Apr 21, 2018)

Brad Steele said:


> Down here in the South (Tennessee) their called snaking tongs. I got mine at at a flea market for $20. They open up to pull a 20" log. But if you want new and shiny, look on ebay. There are several different ones on there


I use mine pulling creosote cross ties that the railroad left everywhere. Sometimes up to a 1/4 of a mile. I tried using slings and chains but the rocks would tear up the slings in 1 trip and the chains really took a beating. Now it's all smooth sailing


----------



## Cycledude (Apr 21, 2018)

A remote control for the winch would be great !


----------



## Huskybill (May 24, 2018)

I put a hydraulic crane on my splitter I used the smaller tongs from northern.


----------

